# EPAK in St. Louis, Mo area?



## Spaniard (Mar 15, 2004)

"Anyone, anyone, Bueller?"

Seriously, anyone know of an EPAK school or black belt in the St. Louis, Mo. area?

Thanks-

Spaniard


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 16, 2004)

Not EPAK but...
http://www.kenpousa.com/ke00007.htm


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 16, 2004)

Spaniard said:
			
		

> "Anyone, anyone, Bueller?"
> 
> Seriously, anyone know of an EPAK school or black belt in the St. Louis, Mo. area?
> 
> ...



I think I remember a EPAK school in St Louis listed on the Kenponet.com's studio net. I don't know how current it is though.


----------



## Spaniard (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied and sent suggestions.

Regards-

Spaniard :asian:


----------



## kenpo2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

YES, there is a very talented brown belt named Scott Bonner teaching at Washington University. He also has an excellent group of young students.

Contact info:

sbonner@wustl.edu
day phone 314-935-8688


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a very close friend who is a Tracy BB that lives in St. Louis.  He is very busy and doesn't train anymore, but his Instructor is still active and coems very highly recommended.. If you are interested I can get his name and number for you, just e-mail me...


Also I got ripped off on an E-Bay auction by an EPAK guy in St. Louis, he eventually made it right but it left a bad taste in my mouth.  if you want his name (to avoid him) I will email that to you too.

-David


----------

